# Rosey - foaling date 1st week of March



## K Sera (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've been reading and watching ... as some of you may remember, I lost 2 last year ... one early and a late term... maiden mare who aborted with a retained placenta. My first year breeding story! The mare that is due to foal was in with the stallion at the time my little mare aborted last year and I immediately took her out after having gone through that ordeal. She ended up in foal after all. I really didn't want to go through the emotional distress of it all again, but here I am.

Of course, I am excited to see what my little stallion has produced since this will be his first to make it




. I got this mare to breed to him specifically, so .... we shall see! I have moved her up to the foaling stall and getting ready for the big event. I will look forward to updating with pics and also reading everyone elses updates, etc....





I am in the process of getting my old IP camera up and running and also working with Heather on MareStare to see if I can use their service also. If not, I may get a new setup.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your previous experiences. Hopefully this time all will go well for you. How far is your little girl?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats! Cant wait for pics.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome back! Wishing you all the best for this year's foaling and yes, please can we have pictures of the expectant parents.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 30, 2013)

It is always hard when you lose one, let alone two- very bad luck you had last year.

It does not get any easier though, even with experience- I always say the day I stop caring when I lose one is the day I give up breeding.

Hopefully all will be well this year. Having a foaling date is great but you do know that the one day a mare will never foal is the day she is due, don't you?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you are sooo brave and full of heart to go thorugh this process again ..xx.. I lost my foal earlier this month but mymare is now going strong..



... I ams ure you will have beautiful little foals this year and I will definitely be watching closely



<3... stick with all these aunties and you will be fine ..xx


----------



## K Sera (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I just realized how the time is passing so quickly and I need to get everything in order ... The last foal this mare had was in 2011. I had her up in the foaling stall and I knew she was getting close. I walked out to feed one morning and there stood a beautiful bay pinto colt, swishing his little tail, both staring at me while I squealed with excitement. I know Rosey looked at me and was thinking, Hey ... I've done this plenty of times... I got this! Calm down! LOL This will be her 10th, if I am counting right. I have her last two, a filly by LK I Stand Grand and the colt is by LK Black Velvet Supreme.

I'm at work so I will try to post pics ... the Daddy is the LWO+ stallion in my avatar, homozygous for black, son of CC Call Me Awesome and Mama Rosey is a Lucky Four mare, daughter of Sids Rebel. Hoping for a loud siver bay filly .... maybe!!!???? Mama carries a copy of the silver gene so she may pass it on.


----------



## K Sera (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics of the expectant parents ...

I'll get current pics of Mom this weekend...will be doing a little clipping, pre-foaling vaccine and worming.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 30, 2013)

This foal will be here so soon! How exciting


----------



## K Sera (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought I was the only one that looked out of shape in pics! haha No "Glamour" shots for us! hehe I have been accused of a little too much TLC .... They're healthy though.... stallion 30" .... mare 31.5


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 30, 2013)

I just love your stallion. Baby is gonna be cute!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 30, 2013)

The are both gorgeous!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are gorgeous...should be a very nice foal

So sorry about your last season so hard losing 2

here is wishing you a text book foaling this season with a healthy mom and foal


----------



## K Sera (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish me luck ... tonight I remote connect with marestare to see if my existing IP will work. If it does, we will be on cam!

Last night Rosey got a little TLC ... bridlepath trimmed, brushed, pre-foaling vaccine and worming, tail braided and some treats. I shaved a little bit around her belly and the baby was really jumpin around in there. Rosey loves to be clipped but couldn't relaxed with the foal doing all that bouncin ... kept throwing her off balance.

Thanks for the compliments, by the way. I'm excited to see what my stallion will produce. I delivered him in that very stall 4 years ago and he was my first foaling and a red bag at that, with one leg back, but I got him out! He is very special to me. It was not until that moment that I got him out and heard his little sounds and breaths he was making that I ever could realize how emotional an event it was and I will never forget it. Each one I watch touches me that way as I know it does all of you, especially when things go right!!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 31, 2013)

I do really love your stallion as well


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 31, 2013)

Wishing you happy foaling this time around. Hope all goes well. I know you are getting excited.


----------



## K Sera (Jan 31, 2013)

www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ltacres


----------



## K Sera (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I have typed a reply with info about getting my cam set up several times and for some reason I can't post!

I tried to post the link to my cam, the address is there ... Oh well ... I'm tired ... time for bed and better luck tomorrow!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I had my cam up and running ... then ... the I shut down the program that was allowing me to stream live on marestare. Couldn't get that back up like I was supposed to. Now, I can't get my camera to come back up! Back to the drawing board, as they say! Rosey is doing well and progressing nicely. I am going to get pics on Sunday and post them. She will be at 295 days.

Will holler back tomorrow!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice sunny day today so while I was cleaning up and getting ready for the baby to arrive, I thought I had better get some pics of Mama Rosey. She is at 295 days today and moving along. Shedding like crazy and hairy as ever! White horses ... don't ya love em! I didn't groom her for pics today ... SORRY! LOL

Cam is working, I'm not linked to Marestare as something happened this weekend and I'll have to get them to re-connect me. I can still access my cam though, so I feel OK about that, for now, since it's early.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 3, 2013)

you sound like me, i never groom them for photoes either lol! For some reason tho, I reckon they still stay pretty white considering how grotty they get.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 3, 2013)

Rosey is looking big and beautiful!




With the spot on her udder, at first it looks like she is missing a nipple, haha.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2013)

Ooooo looking just perfect for 295 days - not long to go now before we hear the patter of tiny hooves!! So exciting.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 4, 2013)

Im loving that BIG baby belly..looking forward to seeing the baby soon


----------



## K Sera (Feb 4, 2013)

I should have the cam up for public viewing on the Marestare link tonight. When I get off work today they will remote access my computer and get me fixed up. If anyone wants to peek in on her tonight, the link should work. I bring her in from her own pasture at dinner time and she stays up for the night. She has access to a very small outside paddock off her stall door that I leave open right now. You will see her go out and check out what may be going on ... dog barking ... she can see her pasture buddies and her "baby daddy" from her area so she likes to venture out and keep in touch. She spends most of her time in the stall at night and does lay down to nap .... sometimes flat out too, so don't be alarmed by that. She snoozes out in the pasture that way also, as most of the others do.

I'll holler back when I have the cam going and make sure the same link is applicable!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Lynne and Welcome back



Rosey looks great and is moving forward just wonderfully, I can't wait to see this little beauty, with parents like that he/she can only be gorgeous. What are we chanting for, a filly or a colt?


----------



## K Sera (Feb 4, 2013)

Renee ... I sure would love to have a little filly!



If she has a bay, which will be most likely, I hope Rosey passes her silver gene this time. I love silver bays and of course there will be a pinto pattern of some kind .... it's exciting with these overo's just to see the color and how loud they are when they arrive!

I will be headed home shortly and will get her up on the camera soon.

By the way ... off topic ... but I just added new perlino pinto mare, so I can hopefully, in the future, breed for a beautiful little buckskin pinto!!!!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous minis you have there! Can't wait to see this foal! Also Can't wait to see the new arrival! I am new to the mini world, this will be my second time with a foal so I am super excited! I just love foaling season.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 4, 2013)

Sneek peek is right! I took this the other day when I took Rosey's pics. This mare has got a nice winter coat on her and was a dirty mess but ... awesome personality, a real sweetheart, settled in well and once I get that hair shaved off her ..... Well .... I just fell in love with her little head and ears and hip and ......

Can't wait to put the clippers to her ... she's 33 ", has had one foal (buckskin filly) and I hope to breed her to my stallion (s).

Better photos to come, but you asked for it ... haha


----------



## atotton (Feb 4, 2013)

She is very pretty!!


----------



## Crystallos (Feb 4, 2013)

Your new mare is adorable! I see what you mean about her head and hip, very nice.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh what a nice mare - just my type!! Many congrats.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 5, 2013)

For those who may have checked out the last "Select buyers sale" she was on there. My BF and I drove 13 hours round trip a couple Sundays ago to pick her up. I am soooo glad no one else saw what I saw in her. She is really beautiful. Gorgeous blue eyes, sweet as can be, straight legs, has a head like her sire and she is Buckeroo bred top and bottom. Diamond in the rough to me, for sure and I have wanted a double dilute forever, so I finally got her! I need to get some of that hair off her ... maybe give her a little head clip, etc .... she moves really nice too!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I saw her in that auction and fell in love! Glad you got her!!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! I was very happy when we got there and saw how sweet she was and I got my hands on her. The drive was long but well worth it. The place was beautiful, former owner was super and the horses that she had were also very nice!

So much for that ... really good experience though!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 5, 2013)

She is very pretty!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 5, 2013)

Change in 2 days time

I thought I would take a pic, out of curiousity, to see what kind of change Rosey has made in two days since my initial pics. She seems to be filling slow but sure. Her normal gestation has been around 320 days. She is such a sweet mare anyway, but when she get close to foaling, I noticed last time she got real clingly and wanting alot of attention. She is not a real pocket pet normally and would just rather be on her way and do her own thing unless you have treats to offer. I guess it's easier for her to just stand still and be loved on with all that extra weight!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 6, 2013)

I think you are 7 hours behind me so that should make it 2.00 am there. Rosey has been down resting for the last 45 mins, going from flat to sternal


----------



## K Sera (Feb 6, 2013)

Renee' ... Yes, it seems there is a 7 hour difference between us and thanks for peeking in on my girl while I was asleep! I mentioned earlier that she has a little small outside paddock off her stall that is fenced off, then an additional pasture area for turnout all to herself. I put her up in that small area in the evening and let her out to access her pasture during the day until dinner time... I will confine her to her stall once she get closer.

She likes her stall though ... a little country music playing softly and she can just hang out and chill


----------



## Eagle (Feb 6, 2013)

Well the country music sure had her relaxed last night




What a lucky little girl.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my Lord.... I had to get in my "own lane" so to speak here, back on my own post as not to hijack the thread about Horsey Porn pics. I still can't stop laughing, especially after I clicked on this post and there was Rosey's boobies starring me in the face!








I got them plastered all over my phone too! My work computer, at home ...

Speaking of how important those pics are to have ... I am going to take some tomorrow of Rosey. I was also looking at her last two foalings. I have both, a filly and a colt. They are 333 days apart, which most likely means that she got bred back in her foal heat, I would imagine .... giving me the 320-323 day gestation for her being normal.

She is at 300 days today, so were getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 8, 2013)

She is looking great and it helps me to see where she is at as our Jewel is looking to be as close as your Rosey is. I think we could have foals around the same time. I introduced Jewel to her birthing stahl last week to show her we DO have a plan. She has had some fancier accomodations I am sure before coming to us. She was quite pleased and settled down for a nap. I will be watching your Rosey closely to see how she is doing. So very exciting!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 8, 2013)

It's nice to look at them and see that they seem comfortable and know that we are there making things as nice as we can for the big event! I watched Rosey on the cam last night and see was stretched out taking a nap in her bed of shavings with her music playing in the background. She looked so peaceful ... one of those "Ahhh" moments.

The sun came out today and when I get home from work in a little bit, I think I will take some 300 day pics...maybe after she has her dinner.

Let me know how they compare to your girl...Jewel


----------



## K Sera (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are Rosey's pics at 300 days ...









No vulva pic ... no change there.


----------



## Liz k (Feb 9, 2013)

Well she's bagging good! Better than mine at 303 days... Looks to be right on....soon, she's beautiful and can't wait to that baby!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 9, 2013)

Lynne, can you get a timer put on your marestare cam - it is so useful for us folks around the rest of the World to know the time where you are while we are watching Rosey.





She's snoozing happily right now and looking very relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh the pictures look great



baby is cooking nicely in there


----------



## K Sera (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm praying for that "TEXT BOOK" delivery also! I'll be ready for anything, but sure would be nice for her to have an easy delivery like the last one .... I missed it completely! LOL

Hoping for a clock on my webcam site soon ... I do know it helps to know what time it is and my site was set up with info that I submitted prior to knowing if my IP cam would be able to be used or not.

Thanks for watching and Rosey thanks you too!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 9, 2013)

Rosey is not going to be as relaxed this evening as I have her confined to her stall and she feels isolated now. We have some storms headed this way and I would rather her be inside. I also covered one of her doors which is different for her also ... trying to block any cold drafts that may blow in once the foal arrives. She is in a

12x12 stall and my ceiling rafters are low, so my camera is in the front corner near the door and it's the best I can do. If you can't see her, she is standing in the front of the stall looking out the stall door. Hopefully she will relax like she has the past nights and lay down and nap some. I wanted her to get used to the changes before the big event.

Heather is going to check on that "Local time" for me to show on the cam link, for those who may pop in and check on her during the wee hours of the morning here!


----------



## Liz k (Feb 10, 2013)

9:30pm (my time) Rosie resting comfortable even dreaming..haha to cute.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 11, 2013)

7pm my time and no sign of Rosey. My mare Marcella is due about the same time as your Rosey. She's at day 303 today and she is not making an udder at all. She foaled on day 317 last year, so a couple weeks to go I'd say. We'll be foaling buddies. My link is under the post heading "huybers Utopia"


----------



## K Sera (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Amanda .... thanks for looking in on Rosey. I leave the stall door open right now and she likes to hang out in her small paddock area against the fence where she can see the other horses. I left her in the stall the other night when a storm rolled through and she was not too fond of that. Since then, I think she has been more hesitant to hang out in the stall as I feel she thinks she may be closed in all night again. I'm going to give her another few days of freedom and then she will have to get used to it!

Love your website, BTW .... the pic of your family and four legged kids is great! Was hoping to see your cam but I noticed it may not be on until a little later?


----------



## K Sera (Feb 12, 2013)

Question about Rosey's appetite .... the last 2 days she has been very slow to eat her grain, although she does eventually finish it. This morning, because of the storms coming through again, I went out to feed earlier (about 30 minutes) and the only thing really on her mind was to get out in the larger pasture and graze. In fact, she started eating her grain as usual, she gets fed first and while I was walking back to the barn from feeding the other girls, here she comes running to the gate thinking she is going to get in with her buddies, I suppose. I don't want to confine her until I absolutely have to .....

She is standing out there now, in the rain .... not colicky acting in any way, just kinda wanting to hang with the others ..... I guess I want to say there is a behavioral change there and wondering if the foal is getting ready to get in position and possibly not allowing much room for eating much at one time ..... ?????? I don't know .... grasping here ..... ????? Ideas?????? Shes at 304 days today and last night was still seemed to be carrying the foal the same.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 12, 2013)

You've got it right. Around a month before a few of mine foal they get real slow in finishing what they easily could eat in 10 minutes before. I try to leave the food with them, at least at night when they are in their stalls and it will be gonein the morning. They just dont seem to have the room for a large amount of food at one time.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 12, 2013)

It makes sense ... she and the other mare I have foaled out here never seemed to miss a meal in the past so I get worried when they turn their nose up at the feed bowl.

She ate great this evening and her feed was gone from breakfast when I got home today.

Tonight ... she is confined to her stall because I just don't like looking at that cam in the evenings and not seeing her in there. It's time she gets used to it!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2013)

2.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 13, 2013)

2.33am and she seems a bit uneasy pacing a bit and looks as if shes going to go down but changes her mind.

3.54am still looking very uneasy at times and baby is doing somersaults in there by the way her belly is moving around


----------



## K Sera (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, Rosey was in rare form this morning when I went out to feed! She was standing at her stall door, as usual. I opened it and she ran out. She ran to the opposite end of her large pasture to say "HI" to the other girls and proceeded to have a good roll. She got up, shook off, and took off! She ran around the pasture and had a great time. The other girls were looking at her like "What's up with you? We are waiting to eat!!!!" It was great to see her so full of energy as she pranced around and I'm sure baby was just a bouncin in there, back and forth, up and down





She would trot into the stall, get a mouthful of feed and come back out and graze a little bit. She looks and acts like she feels great, so hopefully not too much longer! Just need the little one to make the turn now. She's 305 days today and I will take some pics tonight.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe she was just desparate to get out n have a good kick around then n stretch her legs



.. she must have walked a good few around her stable during the night lol


----------



## K Sera (Feb 13, 2013)

She's out all day long ... she just hates when I close that stall door now. Her stall is 12x12 so it gives her room enough to exercise at night if she feels the need!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 13, 2013)

My foaling stall is up by itself attached to my feed/tack room. My other stalls are set up in each drylot area and each horse has their own stall ... like a four-plex setup in each area. They are also smaller. She does get to socialize during the day as her pasture area shares fence with her girlfriends. She just got that way within the last few days. She usually stays to herself and never seems to mind hanging out by herself. I'll be happy to get this foal on the ground safely and look forward to just watching all of them interact and play with the new baby.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 13, 2013)

OK ... I gave in. I put Rosey in the stall for the night and she just had a fit, so .... I moved her little friend into her pasture area and they visited. That was not good enough. Rosey still paced around the stall and just was too anxious for me to leave her in there like that, so I opened the stall door. Let the other girls out to roam around in Rosey's big pasture tonight. Rosey is still in her little paddock area attached to her stall and can visit .... but tomorrow night ..... LOL

She is just full of it the last few days!!!!! I'm sure she won't spend much time in the stall tonight if anyone may peek in on her.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope, stall is empty.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes Suzie took ages to settle and would often get upset, I remember getting poor Cassie out of bed many times to go see what was upsetting her



she settled down eventually though


----------



## K Sera (Feb 14, 2013)

Today I got my "foal time" ph test kit in the mail. I tested Rosey this evening and she is between a 7.0 and 7.2

I have never used test strips before but thought it would be a good aid this time around since I missed her last foaling.

She is much quieter tonight and she is in the stall .... ALL NIGHT! The other girls are back in their own pasture and she nickered at them but doesn't seem so frantic. I kept her in her small paddock area off her stall today also ... there was no socializing at the fence today at all, so I guess she has figured out she is where she is going to be until the baby comes. I groomed her, clipped a little more up her belly as she is shedding really bad and took more pics. What do you think?


----------



## K Sera (Feb 14, 2013)

[


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

i just love the foal-time strips and would never foal out again without them. They make life so much easier.



She looks great but a titzy bit fat



are we aloud to call a preggo girl fat or is that wrong





My girls used to go from 7.0 to foaling in a week to 10 days but of course each girl is different.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

3.40 am and the cam is not coming up!

I have asked one of the marestare crew to call Lynne.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 15, 2013)

I did get a call about my cam being down just before my alarm was to go off to get up for work .... thank you for that!

My camera was online but the program that allows marestare to run it was down .... I reconnected and its up running again. Rosey is pacing ... walking circles.

That last pic of her side view that got posted was actually the wrong one. I was having problems getting pics to upload last night and once I realized I uploaded the wrong pic and posted it, I couldn't get it off there ... plus I had company too, ya know, being valentines day and all ... LOL

Renee ... she might be a little bit heavy, but .....




Let me see if I can post the actual pics from last night of her .... if not, I'll get new ones. I must of brushed a pound of hair off her, at least!

I will have to check into the adobe flash media program that is being used to run my cam on marestare since my camera was up and running fine .... thanks

Time for morning coffee and another day in paradise at work


----------



## Liz k (Feb 15, 2013)

I have never used the foal time strips, how much milk is needed to test?


----------



## K Sera (Feb 15, 2013)

http://192.168.1.129:8090/

try that link and see if you can access my cam on its own IP address ....

I am NOT on marestare at this time ..... I am on my cam by itself as there is apparently a problem with my internet speed at the moment and I am going to check into stuff .... I just got in from messing with her ... PH test went down a color, so ...... I have some re-wiring to do also ... should be back up soon, I hope! One way or another!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 15, 2013)

My camera has sound too .... if anyone can try to get access to it and let me know if it will allow access from another location, that would be great!


----------



## weerunner (Feb 15, 2013)

I could not open it either


----------



## K Sera (Feb 15, 2013)

I have tried a few things ..... shut my computer down .... an option to download an update showed up ... I did that and jumped through some hoops and I think I am back on marestare again. If you can try my marestare link .... please do!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 15, 2013)

Yup the marestare link is working!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 15, 2013)

I do have the cable company coming next week to upgrade my modem to mega speed LOL Anything for more $$$$$ I have no idea what is going on with this stuff but I just hope it is online when I need it!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 16, 2013)

3.30 am and she is restless and looking out of the window ( I think)


----------



## K Sera (Feb 16, 2013)

Just freshened up Rosey's maternity suite ... she tested 6.8 PH this evening and the foal seems to be getting into position. Her profile is changing now. Her appetite has been almost zero on the Omelene 300 ... she picks at that and I let her out in the big pasture today to graze. She enjoyed that for sure, although there is not much to graze on. I went and bought some alfalfa/timothy cubes and she is chomping on them now, so I feel better about that. She has free choice hay that she picks at also.

She still paces in the stall but maybe not as bad. She is ready to get out of there in the morning! It would be nice if she decided to foal this weekend but I guess we have a little time left .... I am off until Tuesday.


----------



## lexischase (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have any current photos of Ms. Rosey? Hoping for a foal very soon.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 16, 2013)

I can see her she looks very agitated . I would keep a close eye on her

I just noticed the pacing is normal for her


----------



## K Sera (Feb 17, 2013)

This morning she was a little quieter when I went out to feed and YES... baby seems to have moved from what seemed to be more vertical yesterday, to the riding sideways again. Trying to make up HER little mind I suppose! LOL (Rosey has an early 3mos.abortion in 2011... it was a little filly




I found out in the pasture. I had her cultured and flushed ... didn't breed her back that year.) That was the same time my maiden mare continue to carry until about 280 days and aborted, then retained the placenta and spent 8 days at the vet.





I'm ready for a baby!!!!!! I now know what you long time breeders have gone through and still endure each year. My BF is to the point where he doesn't even want me to leave the house now and always checking on Rosey and the others. That makes me feel good. I might have to hang on to him! LOL





Rosey did her usual rolling this morning and she is quietly out grazing. I will leave her alone most of the day to do as she pleases and will be in the barn next to her doing bridle paths on the others and annual vaccinations. It's a sunny day today.

I will get butt shots and do a PH test this afternoon and post later. Time to get to work .....


----------



## K Sera (Feb 17, 2013)

Rosey tested 6.8 again this evening. Her bag was alot more firm and it was easy to express clear liquid very easily now. Tail head more loose ... appetite a little better as far as her feed but she is just hanging out and pretty mellow.... until I stall her!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 17, 2013)

She is doing a marathon again ....she must get more exercise in the stall than outside lol

Hope she shows you that pretty little foal soon


----------



## K Sera (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL .... I think she stays up all night and keeps a watch out the door cruising the stall. She sleeps in the pasture during the day and you can see why!!!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 17, 2013)

I am about to drop off this chair ... I can hardly keep my eyes open ... got just a tad carried away with the bridle clipping today but got 5 horses clipped ... heads and part of their necks and all got vaccinated. My back is killing me and I am tired!!!!! Rosey, you go girl



.... I got to go lay down!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2013)

5.45 am Rosey seems to be getting used to her routine



the pics are great and she is moving along wonderfully, I bet 10 days from now so that would be

Thursday 28th and i say Filly





Place your bets ladies


----------



## K Sera (Feb 18, 2013)

You know, I went back out there last night and decided to close off one of her windows in the far corner so she would only have one place to look out. I also moved the camera down a little bit too. She quit going around in circles so much. She just doesn't want to be out there by herself. She stood there and watched me cover that window and was so observant and calm. As soon as I walked out of the stall after messing around, she started her little whinny.

This am .... tested 6.8 still. She is actually standing in the stall quietly on her own, door open, just like she used to, so that is good. I like to see her acting more at ease. We have some more storms headed this way so hopefully it won't get too bad. I'm back to work tomorrow, Tuesday. She is 310 today. I'll test tonight before I put her to bed for the evening and we shall see how she acts tonight!

I'm back real quick to add at 4:00 pm .... she is actually down sternal, resting! IN THE STALL, BY CHOICE, WITH THE DOOR OPEN, LIKE THE GOOD OLE DAYS! FINALLY!


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

Rosey is gorgeous! and they will have a beautiful foal!

she just came in for a second then wandered back out.... she has just come back in again and is standing swishing her tail





she is progressing so good! very exciting! she has a nice V going too in that last pic...

oh out she goes again... lol come back Rosey


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

cam is down


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

just spoke to Lynne they have a storm going through... :/ which is why cam is down. stay safe you guys!!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 18, 2013)

We're back ... have scattered storms hitting above and below us with tornados. When Rosie disappears, she is walking into the corner of the stall. If she lays down you will be able to see her for sure but she has this path beaten down around the perimeter of the inside of the stall that she walks ,,,, in a circle. She stops at the door and looks out. I may try to relocate the camera but it may not get any better as my rafters are low and I don't think I will be able to go to far as it is a wired IP camera.


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

stay safe!

9:53 pm and I can see Rosie's bum lol she sure looks fat from this angle lol, just standing quietly doing a bit of leg shifting...

I don't know how much sleep your getting Lynne but you can rest for a while I'm in the office for another 2 1/2 hours


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

siging off for a few hours... will try watch again later while doing some studying :/


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2013)

Stay safe in those storms Lynne - glad to hear that Rosey is beginning to settle down.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 19, 2013)

2.00 am and she is quiet. I am so glad she is finally settling down in her stable, that is a very good sign


----------



## K Sera (Feb 19, 2013)

Update: Rosey hangin in there ... still testing 6.8. I find it strange that she has decided to have a dislike for Omelene 300. Offered to any of my horses and they LOVE the stuff! She also was happy to be eating it last month when I started her on it. Now, she picks at it. My horses have been on Purina Mini horse for a good year or so and she loves it. I offered it to her and she wants it back, so ... what Mama Rosey wants to eat ... Mama Rosey will get!



She is also getting alfalfa cubes.

I check on her when I can via my office computer and she is so relaxed during the day. I am leaving her inside her small paddock area attached to the stall but allowing her in and out access. She stayed in the stall alot and rested. Once I put her in the stall for the night, usually around 7:00pm, she stands by the stall door and looks out.

If I need to be contacted ... feel free to send me a text message too! Work has been



I just can't put it in words here!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 19, 2013)

Will she eat it if you mix it with the Mini horse feed? Our Jewel takes so long to eat her feed and doesnt really like to eat the alfalfa pellets. I always wonder if I am feeding our horse enough or if she is getting what she needs. Maybe your horse is getting picky now because it is so close to her time.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 19, 2013)

I initially mixed the two ....when I moved her over to the Omelene 300 and she was OK with it .... enjoyed it, as usual. I know alot of it has to do with her being near the end of her pregnancy but when I tried mixing it again, she acted like she was discouraged, trying to pick out the mini horse. Most of her food was left in the box at the time for next feeding. It may taste better to her after the foal is born ... I'm going to give the others a little bit of it in each of their feed to use it up so I can get a fresh bag sooner. They will appreciate the treat, I'm sure.


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

any other progress for her tonight Lynne? 10:24 and I can see her butt LOL I can also see that you changed the angle



yay! hopefully she won't be able to hide in the bottom corner now... :/ you know these mares they like to do that to us!


----------



## Pippin' (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm currently seeing a big round Rosey side and butt. She has been in the same position since I got onto her cam half an hour ago. She seems relaxed from the little bit I can see though.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm at work, sitting at my desk and had some xtra time to peek at Rosey between "clients" . She has been laying down most of the day, sternal mostly but lays flat, then back up sternal, then flat..... not sure if her being down this much is a sign of her just being tired of standing at the stall door all night and now resting or what????? She likes the door open and seems to stay in the stall alot when it is but at night I just can't risk her being able to walk in and out at will and being out of camera range. I like it that she feels better and is resting and off her feet though.

I checked her milk before work this morning .... still holding at 6.8 and watery consistancy ... not clear but certainly not milky colored either. I'm getting ready to leave my office for a Dr's appt. for myself ... yearly checkup with internist ..... should be home a little earlier than usual.

Any comments or things to watch for????? She ate a little this am (mixed more mini horse in with a little Omelene 300) and still eating her alfalfa cubes.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 20, 2013)

BTW .... She's at 312 days today.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 20, 2013)

I went back to some emails I exchanged with Rosey's former owner about her previous foaling info ... she said she has carried from 313 to 334 days, so .... I guess I just need to keep a close watch on her. I think her milk consistency will be the sign as she said she makes a nice bag and will go from watery to sticky. Although I missed her last foaling here, I do remember her behavior and finding that her milk had changed to a sticky consistancy. The foal was in the stall the next morning!

I guess she stands against that stall door wall all night ... she lays down most of the day as I tried to watch as much as I could. I am ready to lay down myself, so all you great folks have a great evening/day tomorrow!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 21, 2013)

3am and shes looking very settled and no signs of baby coming just yet


----------



## Eagle (Feb 21, 2013)

she seems much happy to be in tonight and isn't standing at the door


----------



## K Sera (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank goodness the weekend is here! Rosey is still hangin in there. Milk test the same ... 6.8. Her appetite has increased and she is finishing her Omelene as she did a week or so ago ... seems to be back to her old "piggy" self. The foal was very active this evening while I went out and cleaned the stall, brushed her and got her ready for the bed. Her belly is growing and she has dropped but not really "V'd" out yet. She is calmer now and I keep her in her little paddock area attached to her stall during the day and in the stall at night.

I am going to take pics tomorrow ... she will be 315 days. Thanks for watching my girl!!!!


----------



## lexischase (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see new photos!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 22, 2013)

You sound like me last year....whew, Friday is here. Please foal this weekend. Sunday night bedtime rolls around. Please let her hold off until next weekend. I check on your Rosey at least once a day. Glad to see she has accepted stall. I have a Romey that I sometimes lovingly call Rosie (among a host of other nicknames). Sometimes I sing this song to her when I am trying to get her into her pen or a stall after. She is insulin resistant and so her only turnout is with a muzzle and so sometimes she resists coming in from turnout for bedtime. She usually comes to me as long as I have her soaked hay ready and if I sing this to her. So without further adoo I will dedicate this to your Rosey.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmITW9-56W0


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2013)

Now can we see and hear your version Vickie


----------



## K Sera (Feb 23, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing Renee! Vickie ... what's goin on over there in your neck of the woods? I appeciate you peekin in on my maternity ward. Do you have anything cookin over at your place this year?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 23, 2013)

Renee, Diane, and Lynne you are not going to get to hear me recorded singing unless you put me under surveillance. If you did that you would catch me breaking out in song and dance several times a day. I have been told more than once "not to quit my day job."





Nothing cooking here Lynne. However since my torn up kitchen is now put back together I am loving cooking in it.





I am going to admire everyone else's babies this year for sure though!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 23, 2013)

PICS AT 315 DAYS TODAY ....









Comments anyone? Short of seeing her laying down having contractions ... who knows!!!??? LOL


----------



## atotton (Feb 23, 2013)

She's really getting there. Nice progress.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 24, 2013)

Well she has a bigger udder than my girl at day 316, so that should be some consulation to you. She's moving along perfectly. We both will probably still have early march foals though.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

vickie gee said:


> Renee, Diane, and Lynne you are not going to get to hear me recorded singing unless you put me under surveillance. If you did that you would catch me breaking out in song and dance several times a day. I have been told more than once "not to quit my day job."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She says to the girls who constantly watch other peoples barns



Diane and Lynne I think we have an undercover job coming up


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

Rosey looks great, I guess another 2 weeks and then baby will arrive


----------



## K Sera (Feb 24, 2013)

Renee ... I respect and appreciate your guess, BUT ... I'm hoping it's off by about 10 days... BUT ... you are probably right! DARN IT!





As far as the undercover surveillance work goes, I'm looking forward to retirement but might look into that as a sideline, tying into what I do now.... OH YEAH!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 24, 2013)

Amanda ... I was looking out tonight at that full moon and I know Rosey will be starring right at it all night. I think I'll point that out to her before I go to bed tonight and she if she gets the hint!





BTW ... is there a trick to getting on your cam? I must be missing something as I can't access any of those on that site!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Lynne over the past we have made bets on foaling dates loads of times and any of the girls here will tell you that I have NEVER won so don't loose sleep over what I say





3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## weerunner (Feb 25, 2013)

Full moon is not gonna do much for me tonight. Marcella has started her udder, but it is far from ready to roll. And so we all get to wait awhile longer.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 25, 2013)

Lynne, if you cant get into any of the public cams on the MareWatchers page it is probably because we switched over to a different IP address recently and maybe your computer has the old IP cached in it's browser. try deleting all your cached files and then give it a try.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 25, 2013)

Rosey is restless tonight in her stall ... full moon shining down at her while she looks out her stall door. Her bag was alot fuller this evening and very firm. Manure soft with frequent piles. Foal movement high up in hip area. Probably doesn't mean anything for tonight but more positives changes bringing her closer to the inevitable.

On my way to get some rest .... hopefully no problems with cam streaming to marestare tonight. Have a good and safe night everyone!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lynne. 2.30 am and all is quiet so far


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope all is well. I am up early as usual. East Texas has a cold snap along with the pretty moon. Rosie did look a bit restless on camera last night. Now marestare is not streaming there. Hope all is well Lynne. I will check back in before I head out to feed mine.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

cam is still down so I sent a text message

ooops it is back


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope all is well Lynne - what you were describing yesterday sounds to me like a mare pretty close to foaling, dont think I would be taking my eyes away from her for very long at a time!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2013)

There she is!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 26, 2013)

Well ... wrapped Rosey's tail, she is very restless, manure still soft and small piles, she is squatting alot, biting her sides .... just different tonight....SO ... MAYBE we'll get a BABY! If my cam goes off, it may be a momentary thing and come back up .... Yes, I have some issues unfortunately with it, still. If it stay down for more than a minute or more, let me know PLEASE!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lynne



12.30 am and she is quiet.


----------



## K Sera (Feb 27, 2013)

Could someone please click on my cam link and see if they can access my marestare camera for me please?

I am at work and I think my IT folks cut me off from accessing the site .... before I ask them about it, I need to make sure it still is up and working and it's my computer!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 27, 2013)

well it is working for me!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have her up and she looks fine to me.

oops just wwnt down. not sure if it's my internet or not, we are having a big storm here


----------



## K Sera (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I just called our tech people .... said we had a power outage last night here in the courthouse and messed everything up.... they went in and gave me exclusive access to the website as I told them I HAVE TO HAVE THAT!!!!!



They know I love my horses!

Thanks again .... everything is good ... just waiting for the baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 27, 2013)

1.20 pm and all is quiet


----------



## countrymini (Feb 27, 2013)

She's looking settled atm.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2013)

She sure looks ready from the side view and rear view. Have you tested ph and calcium lately?

Ok Rosey, here is the deal plain and simple. You can either produce a February baby in the next couple or hours or otherwise you will be looking at a March baby since we are running out of month shortly.

Lynne, if you have weekends off I do hope she holds off for your sake. They used to tease me at work for all the lame excuses I made up for calling in around foal time. They KNEW it was horse maternity leave.

Ok now, for you undercover gals: You are really reallly doing a poor job because I tested you. I sang "I Feel For You" to Choctaw since her nickname is Chaka Connie derived from Chaka Khan who sings aforementioned song back in the disco days. I brought out the disco ball and did some pole dancing to see if I could lure you out of the shadows. Seems you were not there but the neighbors were. They called me wild. They called me crazy. And then they called me an ambulance!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 28, 2013)

Vicki! You're right ... this time. While you were out on your pole swinging around singing Chaka Kahn .... I was over here doing my disco rendition of 'SHE'S A BRICK HOUSE .!!!!!"

No pole for me, I just get down and drop it like it's HOT!






Thing about that is .... these days ,,, I can barely get back up!

Anyway, did PH yesterday still 6.8. I will have to admit and I'm sure this happens to others.... you wait and then finally you reach a point where you've watch the pot of water, waiting for it to boil, nothing happens and you just walk away and leave it alone for awhile. I did make a little gate fence for her as a stall door tonight so she could see out, thinking it would let her relax and possibly lay down and rest better and not feel so closed in with the stall door closed. She used to lay down during the day and rest but once I started shutting her in, she hasn't layed down since.

Friday or Saturday night would be just fine with me! It will be cold here though, unfortunately.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 1, 2013)

We are all wearing shorts and sandals here. Just went out at night .. no jacket..no cold wind.. nice clear starry sky. I think it usually takes a good storm perhaps to put a goat into labor.. No?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

straight jackets have been ordered


----------



## K Sera (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I we have some kind of restraint here at work that might resemble a straight jacket ... although when I walk in every morning, everyone looks at me and says "Do we have a baby?" I give them this




and keep walking to my office!

Anyone peeking in today may or may not see her .... I left the stall door open so she could get some exercise, in and out. She may go in and lay down in the stall like she used to, so .... Its cool here but sunny and FRIDAY, SO ANOTHER WEEKEND. Maybe we can get busy within the next 48 hours!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 1, 2013)

Lynne, You pray for Marcella to go this weekend and I'll pray for Rosey. They have to go eventually. Oh and we all should put in a prayer for little Bree also. We are all in the same situation right now.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

I will pray for all 3 of you but we all know they will probably foal at about 3.00 am on a school night


----------



## K Sera (Mar 1, 2013)

Well ... let me tell you about that school night here .... I won't be in school the next day if that happens ... you can be sure of that!


----------

